# Saving Food From The Fridge



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Interesting piece I came across tonight.*

http://www.notechmagazine.com/2012/01/saving-food-from-the-fridge.html#more

While many fruits and vegetables benefit from the low storage temperature in a refrigerator (around 40 degrees F or 4.5 degrees C), this is not true for all of them. So-called fruit vegetables such as peppers, courgettes, aubergines and tomatoes require higher temperatures and decay more rapidly in the refrigerator. They need high relative humidity, though. The shelf pictured above*(You'll have to follow the link to see the pic)* gives these vegetables a suitable space. Through the ritual of watering them everyday, they will stay fresh. The water not only raises humidity but also cools the produce, assuring a temperature that is higher than that in the refrigerator but lower than that in the room.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I am thinking I could drill some holes in a metal pie plate and set it over a dish of water to get the same results. I may have to give it a try. Thanks for the link!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the link! :wave:


----------

